# Help re Hostels and memberships!!!!!!!



## OctoberTravel (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi there, 

Myself and bf are booked to arrive in Oz in Nov for a 1 yr WHV we have been looking for a good all round discount card to get for the many hostels we plan to be staying at in OZ but I am at a loss to which one to choose, the same two appear the most popular in internet searches peterpans.au or YHA.au. Can anybody please advise us if one offers better discount and membership rewards or if booking as you go through regular hostels is better! 
Also if any one can recommend a good/nice/clean hostel for our arrival in melbourne in Nov - somewhere good to start our travels!!!!

Thanks in advance!!!
E


----------



## ozzy john (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello,

In my experience the YHA's I've been to are usually great places to stay, easily some of the best hostels around. I don't know how much you stand to save with a discount card and as you will be working, affording the rent won't be a perticularly big deal. The good thing about YHA is they have hostels worldwide, so if you are going on to other countries afterwards you will still have a card which is worth something to you.

I grabbed this from ozultra, not what you asked but an interesting read and might help you make your decision.

OJ

Source : Hostels in Australia - Hostel Life of the Backpacker

Hostel life

Depending on your usual living arrangements, hostel life may take a bit of getting used to in the beginning. Things like sharing the kitchen spaces and common rooms with larger numbers than you may be used to or sharing the facilities like the t.v, the barbeque's, washer/dryers etc... but it won't take long and after a while it can start to feel like one big happy family.

The people you will be living with have come from all corners of the globe and will give you a very interesting, multi-cultural experience. They will range from the seasoned travellers to the newly arrived and each person will have a different story to tell. You will be meeting and making friends with people who have been drawn to the same place as you for the same experiences and you will go off on your grand adventures together.

One very endearing thing about hostel life is that often people who have experienced time with others from around the world can understand and appreciate the ways of each culture and bring new light to some of the prejudice which exists. Because of the diversity of culture you can find in the hostels, remember to always be kind and respect peoples wishes.

The cleanliness of a hostel depends on the hostel staff to a degree but the responsibility also lies with the travellers themselves. It's important to remember at this stage that if you make a mess it's only fair that you should clean it up afterwards, this applies to the kitchen areas, common areas, toilet areas and the dorms.

For example the last thing you want to do is climb over bags or other things when you want to get to your bed, or keep moving dishes to get to the sink. This applies to everybody, a clean hostel is a happy hostel and everyone is in this together.

Hostel locations

The location of the hostels you choose will depend on the places you want to visit and the things you want to do. Wherever you decide to stay, make sure that it's located next to all the services and facilities you are going to need for that part of the trip. Public transport, the banks, super markets anything you know you will need when you get there (this is especially important when you first enter the country).

Remember! If you are planning for your actual arrival into Australia it may be worth inquiring if the hostel includes a shuttle service from the airport (see section Bus Services).

Most of the time the hostel staff will provide you with a small map of the surrounding area and show you where different things are, but it always a good idea to spend a little bit of time on the web making sure it has everything you need near by before you book.

The size of the hostel can also change the type of experience you will have when you get there. For example if you are a city fan and love the pace of activity usually found there, a small hostel in the middle of the city will be ideal. There will be a party on the go every other night, people will invite you to go out in the evenings, everyone will be buzzing around doing their thing and for some of you that will be great!

If however, you like a bit more quiet time and space to get away from it all, a large hostel with plenty of room further out of the city is going to be the ideal choice. Some of the best hostels of this kind are the YHA buildings which are usually fairly well kept and offer some good facilities.

Either way, you will soon know what kind of environment you like to be in, just be sure to consider which kind of hostel you want to stay in carefully because it will affect the type of experience you have.


----------

